
Germany's welfare experiment: Sanction-free 'basic security' - bryanrasmussen
https://www.dw.com/en/germanys-welfare-experiment-sanction-free-basic-security/a-46629933
======
time-domain0
In the US, there's a major problem where the cliff of sanctions and penalities
for making forward progress from destitution to livable wages rationalize, in
many people's mind that somehow absolutely no safety net is desirable (!?!),
rather than a gradual safety net that doesn't treat poor/disabled/bad
circumstances people like criminals or burden them with a constant flood of
paperwork and bureaucratic BS.

